# 1-minus



## shamoo (Nov 30, 2007)

Does anyone remember when manns came out with the 1-? I was in my tackle corner and saw this humongus lure on the srand :-k and that was it, couldnt believe the size compared to the baby 1-, if anyone doesnt remember i could take a picture later of the two side by side and show yas. up to you guys. it looked like an aircraft carrier next to a dingy.


----------



## Jim (Nov 30, 2007)

Yes I remember the big baby 1 minus...Make sure you have a high test line. You can cast those a country mile.


----------



## shamoo (Nov 30, 2007)

That was the 1-, the baby 1- came out later, I believe


----------



## mtnbasser (Dec 3, 2007)

i think ( not sure) the 1- and the baby 1-minus came out in around 1994. I fish the baby1 alot...great bait..killer on rivers, for smallies and stripers too. My bro still carries the 1- minus around with him..it looks like a baseball with trebbles hang'n off of it..you cant fish it in no wake zones...might sink somebody


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 3, 2007)

> ..you cant fish it in no wake zones...might sink somebody



Lol


----------



## little anth (Dec 3, 2007)

:lol: lmao i love the 1- 8)


----------

